# Viscosity of Simplicity 860 SE snowblower motor & auger oil



## ranger88den (Sep 4, 2007)

Could someone please tell me the recommended viscosity of the engine (Tecumseh) oil and auger gear case lube for a Simplicity 860 SE snowblower model #1691777. I am doing a favor for my neighbor and his operator's manual refers him to the engine manual which he does not have. Thanks in advance. Dave


----------

